# ...nevermind



## MadamImadaM (May 2, 2009)

My mistake, nothing to see here.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I came, I saw...I scratched my head. ;


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Where did I leave it?? Hmm... Oh Hai there... Where is it?


----------



## TheWanderer (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi MadamImadm

......


Bye MadamImadm


----------



## MadamImadaM (May 2, 2009)

Stop spamming INTPc.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

oh boy. This will be fun. Welcome


----------



## TheWanderer (Apr 30, 2009)

MadamImadaM said:


> Stop spamming INTPc.


Sorry my mistake, from your message I thought you came to check this place, then changed your mind and left.

Sorry about that, the hi and bye thing is just a joke I do when someone joins and exits right away.

Welcome aboard to the cafe, hope you enjoy your stay.

And thank you, but I don't spam INTPc, I jsut rarely see the need to get caught up in a longgg debate


----------



## MadamImadaM (May 2, 2009)

And I rarely see the need to change font colors.


----------



## TheWanderer (Apr 30, 2009)

MadamImadaM said:


> And I rarely see the need to change font colors.


Ok now your the one spamming. Practice what your preach, k thnx


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Sometimes I scare myself, but sometimes I sing. And in the end, I'm just me, a human being


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't like your name -_-.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> I don't like your name -_-.


But it's a palindrome!


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Nevermind was, I think, Nirvana's best album. Discuss.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Trope said:


> But it's a palindrome!


Of course someone called Trope would be quick to defend a linguistic anomaly. I just don't like the capitalization. -_-



Schwarz said:


> Nevermind was, I think, Nirvana's best album. Discuss.


No argument.
Shame he ever sobered up enough to realize he'd married Courtney Love.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Of course someone called Trope would be quick to defend a linguistic anomaly. I just don't like the capitalization. -_-


Agreed, but why do I suddenly feel like I was patted on the head and given a cookie?


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Of course someone called Trope would be quick to defend a linguistic anomaly. I just don't like the capitalization. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trope has a point. Palindromes _are_ really cool. Maybe I should change my name to SchwarzrawhcS...which sounds like "Schwarz rawks", which is obviously true.


----------



## Adam (Mar 12, 2009)

Madam, he is *not *Adam!


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Trope said:


> Agreed, but why do I suddenly feel like I was patted on the head and given a cookie?


 
If you were in any way insulted I apologize.
If you weren't, I have cupcakes, too.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> If you were in any way insulted I apologize.
> If you weren't, I have cupcakes, too.


With most people I probably would have been, but. . . Woohoo, cupcakes!roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi welcome.


----------



## Troll (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice to see you here, MadamImadaM. I am JoeMetallic.
You may be interested to know that I committed
murder for a jar of red rum.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> You may be interested to know that I committed
> murder for a jar of red rum.


Now turn the whole sentence into an anagram. :crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Schwarz said:


> Now turn the whole sentence into an anagram. :crazy:


Or, even better, an anagram that comments on the original version of the sentence.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

these are cooler :tongue:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I know a guy who has one of those that says Live Life on his left forearm. Says he got it after he got out of his deployment from the army.


----------

